
The 3,100-mile race around a New York block - stevekemp
https://www.bbc.com/sport/48702452
======
ksaj
Is this related to how one measures a New York Minute? I live with ASD, and I
still can't imagine how mind numbing this would be. Kudos to those who can
accomplish such a feat! I hope this determination is directed toward something
of a bigger goal, and not just another Mount Everest story.

